# Denso Iridium Spark Plugs @ $58



## edmund (Dec 27, 2008)

Denso Iridium Spark Plugs
Now Selling at "$58" 
Retail Price "$85"

for more info please visit: 
G6 Automobile: General Service Parts


----------

